# Snowboard Bag Size?



## uknown

What size bag should I get for my snowboard same size or bigger and if bigger how much bigger?


----------



## Ocho

Idk if this will help you or not, but fwiw, I picked up a Dakine Pipe bag on sale and couldn't pass up the price. It is a 145cm in size, but my 146 fits just fine. I kind of have to push the tips in at first, but once it's in there, the size is fine. Taking it out is the same; I have to pull the ends off a tip but it's not a big deal. 

If you want to carry other items in the bag, you might want more room. To give you an idea, I carry my mitts and a towel in mine with plenty of room to spare. I could fit my helmet in there as well (between the bindings), but prefer not having the helmet bang around unnecessarily. My pants would also fit, now that I think of it (but the less grime on them, the better imo).


----------



## Smokehaus

My bag is a 166 and my longest board is a 156. If anything it just gives me a little extra room for gear. :dunno:


----------



## Rider161

I bought a 166 and my 158 and 161 fit just fine along with other gear :thumbsup:


----------



## kswissreject

I love my 166 bag for my 161 board. Fits great with gear.


----------



## Riley212

just get as big as you can so you can stuff extra gear, boards and bindings in it. i put 3 boards 2 binding boots gloves thermals and my heli backpack in the bag and on the plane it wasnt over the 50 lb limit.


----------



## Shazkar

i bought a 165 bag and the biggest board i own is 152


----------



## C.B.

i have a 158cm bag for my 156cm board and i can fit all of my gear in it, boots, pants, jacket, gloves....everything


----------

